# Paw touch



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

She's so smart!

I saw a video that talked about a good, forcefree way to get a dog onto a peanut exercise ball. It starts out with foot targeting, moving the target onto the peanut, then fading the target. 

For the past few weeks I've been shapingTeaghan to foot target; a few days ago I gave it a cue of "paw". 

Tonight I tried holding the target in the air a few inches off the ground and telling her "paw". She looked it for a second, then slapped it with her little foot (both front feet actually), she wanted to make sure I *knew* she did it..lol

Joe


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Fantastic. It's a great feeling. Well done you.:thumb:


----------

